# English native speakers with intermediate Spanish wanted



## RobGre

You are invited to take part in a psychological study online. The study is being conducted as part of my Psychology masters degree at the University of Derby. The study involves Spanish so if you have studied or are studying a B1 course then you probably have the required level. The study involves measuring your ability to ignore irrelevant information and a simple reading task in Spanish where you decide if two words are related. Also, I’ll ask for some basic information about your Spanish use and ability as well a few general demographic questions. 


The study should take around 10 - 20 minutes depending on your speed during the tasks and is via an online survey.

The study requires a keyboard (it won't work on a tablet or mobile). 

If you are interested in participating please click the link

https://derby.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_4ZxbqPp3NAVDzfv


----------



## xabiaxica

I started to do this but when it got to the bit with the Spanish I was becoming so annoyed by the distinct lack of tildes as I went through it that I hit 'escape' & stopped!


----------



## Andrew Lowe

I was about to click this, then I saw xabiaxica's frustration. Dodged a bullet right there.


----------

